# Outback Over Wolfpack Toy Hauler



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

My husband and I are in a huge argument over the purchase of our new toy hauler and I am determined to win. I want the 2010 Outback 280RS and he wants the Cherokee WolfPack. I am hoping to find someone with experience to show him the differences. He wants to pick up the WolfPack Wed next week so I have to find good reasons for him to cancel his order and select the Outback. His major concern is the size of the door. We have a 52" quad and we have a harley Ultra Classic. We would not be taking them at the same time. I am getting frustrated. If you have any suggestions for me that would be great. I will be completely irrate if we end up getting the WolfPack and wish we had the Outback.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know if this will help, but the nice thing about our Outback toy hauler is we can leave the bikes in the garage overnight while we sleep if we need too. It's nice if you are traveling for more than a day or so - no unloading and re-loading the next morning. That was one of the reasons we selected the Outback.

I have looked at the Wolf Packs - not sure which model you are looking at, but they are nice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tuck2family said:


> My husband and I are in a huge argument over the purchase of our new toy hauler and I am determined to win. I want the 2010 Outback 280RS and he wants the Cherokee WolfPack. I am hoping to find someone with experience to show him the differences. He wants to pick up the WolfPack Wed next week so I have to find good reasons for him to cancel his order and select the Outback. His major concern is the size of the door. We have a 52" quad and we have a harley Ultra Classic. We would not be taking them at the same time. I am getting frustrated. If you have any suggestions for me that would be great. I will be completely irrate if we end up getting the WolfPack and wish we had the Outback.


Which Cherokee WolfPack?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Tuck2family,

First off, _Welcome to Outbackers!_







We're glad to have you aboard!

I'm sure others with direct experience with the 280RS (or it's predecessor) will chime in soon. If not, fire off a PM to member Wolfwood, and I'm sure Judi can answer all your questions, including the door width. Aside from that, I can offer two arguments you can make that have proven successful in the past...

1. The Cherokee doesn't come with the support, experience and wisdom the Outbackers community offers. Actually, you are more than welcome here whichever way you decide to go, but you don't have to tell him that.









2. Secondly... _"I will be completely irrate if we end up getting the WolfPack"_... What more needs to be said!









Good luck and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My husband and I are in a huge argument over the purchase of our new toy hauler and I am determined to win. I want the 2010 Outback 280RS and he wants the Cherokee WolfPack. I am hoping to find someone with experience to show him the differences. He wants to pick up the WolfPack Wed next week so I have to find good reasons for him to cancel his order and select the Outback. His major concern is the size of the door. We have a 52" quad and we have a harley Ultra Classic. We would not be taking them at the same time. I am getting frustrated. If you have any suggestions for me that would be great. I will be completely irrate if we end up getting the WolfPack and wish we had the Outback.


Which Cherokee WolfPack?
[/quote]

27DFWP.


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I don't know if this will help, but the nice thing about our Outback toy hauler is we can leave the bikes in the garage overnight while we sleep if we need too. It's nice if you are traveling for more than a day or so - no unloading and re-loading the next morning. That was one of the reasons we selected the Outback.
> 
> I have looked at the Wolf Packs - not sure which model you are looking at, but they are nice.


This is GREAT! I will be sure to use that. I hope to get more! THANK YOU! Anne


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

Tuck2family said:


> I don't know if this will help, but the nice thing about our Outback toy hauler is we can leave the bikes in the garage overnight while we sleep if we need too. It's nice if you are traveling for more than a day or so - no unloading and re-loading the next morning. That was one of the reasons we selected the Outback.
> 
> I have looked at the Wolf Packs - not sure which model you are looking at, but they are nice.


This is GREAT! I will be sure to use that. I hope to get more! THANK YOU! Anne
[/quote]

He says we can't put a generator in it. He spoke to the sales guy who said it is not self contained and you have haul a portable one.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Tuck2family said:


> He says we can't put a generator in it. He spoke to the sales guy who said it is not self contained and you have haul a portable one.


This is true - we have a portable one and are in the process of adding a deck to the back of the outback where it will stay. Of course the nice thing about a portable generator is we can use it at home when the power goes out. We don't store ours in the trailer right now, but this is another perfect item to hang out in the garage (not while running of course). The other nice thing is if you don't need to take the generator, you do not have to pack the extra weight!

Let me know if you need any other excuses.... I am full of them (just ask my hubby)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for setting me up, Doug







btw, it had just started pouring when I started reading or I would have answered sooner.

Hi, I have a 28krs, which is the predecessor model. We've not seriously looked at (tho' we have been inside) other Roos. Nor will we. This is our second Outback and we simply LOVE OUR ROO!!! The doorway is 50" wide, while the whole cargo area is 84" deep and 8' wide. Someone else will have to address the specifics of the bikes YOU want to load but - man, if YOU are so committed to the Outback - - - all I can say is ... um .... how foolish is HE?

And....we have a portable generator which goes with us when we'll need it and stays home when we don't. Actually, it has gone with us several times when we thought we might need it while dry camping ... and we never used it.









Oh - and did I say how much we LOVE our 'ROO? Feel free to ask any questions you may have about it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Try this...

If Momma aint happy, NOBODY is happy.










As an aside, we have a small generator (Honda) that we bring along. Quite frankly, I would rather have the ability to bring along a generator or not- If it's permanently mounted, you have no choice. Just my proverbial .02 !


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't even begin to tell you how frustrated this whole process has been! I don't want to sleep in a garage. I don't want to have to move the motorcycle out so we can have dinner. I am not interested in hosing myself off before I get in my travel trailer. We do not race quads, or motorcycles, or do any extreme sports, we camp, we vacation, we bike ride....we sightsee....and now I'll be stuck sitting next to our Harley eating dinner while my husband does an oil change. SO let's just put it this way, I AM NOT A HAPPY CAMPER.

Everyone has given me some great information and I'll keep working on it. I am sure the WolfPack is a nice trailer for extreme sports, but I just want to take my little trek bike and our Harley so we can go away for the weekend and camp. Who knows after this mess, I may be putting up a personal ad looking for mate with an Outback Trailer.....!!! ok, that may have been a bit too much. lol I'll probably end up losing for now...but I know from experience we will end up getting an Outback sooner or later.


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> He says we can't put a generator in it. He spoke to the sales guy who said it is not self contained and you have haul a portable one.


This is true - we have a portable one and are in the process of adding a deck to the back of the outback where it will stay. Of course the nice thing about a portable generator is we can use it at home when the power goes out. We don't store ours in the trailer right now, but this is another perfect item to hang out in the garage (not while running of course). The other nice thing is if you don't need to take the generator, you do not have to pack the extra weight!

Let me know if you need any other excuses.... I am full of them (just ask my hubby)
[/quote]

well, I hate to rank on here, but my days are getting shorter and I have to convince him this is the best purchase for us. I don't need to carry fuel with us, we can get gas at a gas station, my main reason for wanting the Outback is that I want to be comfortable when I end my evening and not feel like I'm in a garage. I can close off the garage and be at home. so please give me more excuses I will use them all...!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Tuck2family said:


> He says we can't put a generator in it. He spoke to the sales guy who said it is not self contained and you have haul a portable one.


This is true - we have a portable one and are in the process of adding a deck to the back of the outback where it will stay. Of course the nice thing about a portable generator is we can use it at home when the power goes out. We don't store ours in the trailer right now, but this is another perfect item to hang out in the garage (not while running of course). The other nice thing is if you don't need to take the generator, you do not have to pack the extra weight!

Let me know if you need any other excuses.... I am full of them (just ask my hubby)
[/quote]

well, I hate to rank on here, but my days are getting shorter and I have to convince him this is the best purchase for us. I don't need to carry fuel with us, we can get gas at a gas station, my main reason for wanting the Outback is that I want to be comfortable when I end my evening and not feel like I'm in a garage. I can close off the garage and be at home. so please give me more excuses I will use them all...!!!
[/quote] I have one, a good one... Resale value... Outbacks, *When purchased wisely from the right dealer* hold their value *AND* as illustrated here, have a *Cult following*. All I had to do to convince my wife was to have her see the Outback in person to sell her on it.

The other point I will make here is that the 280 RS appeals to both crowds, not just the toy hauler crowd. That may pay dividends when it comes time to trade or sell....

Good luck!!

Russ

Maybe ask him to hold off for a week... Think and talk it through. Does he want this model due to extensive research or is this "what the guys told him he should get"?


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

You haven't mentioned price......might it be worth mentioning to your Outback dealer that your DH is more interested in another camper? If they haven't already given you their bottom price, this MIGHT persuade them to go even lower? Good luck!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Are you kidding. DW would laugh at me for even considering something like the Wolfpack. "Honey could you help me set the table for dinner? Oh and make sure you mop up that oil spill and how about a little side of fuel smell, with my meat balls and spaghetti!!"

You are not even comparing apples to oranges. More like apples to sour grapes. Wish I could be more help with rational suggestions, but I do feel for ya. The Wolfpack is a garage first and a camper for your family second. IMHO

I GOT IT!! Take him out to the garage or shed. Wherever you keep the bike. Let it run and get good and warm, open the top of a 5 gallon can of gas and then serve him his dinner between them.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Tuck2family said:


> We have a 52" quad and we have a harley Ultra Classic.


Just in case you haven't seen it, in 2009 the 280RS model increased the garage door width to 56 inches. This means that both of your toys will fit in there no problem. The only issue might be clearance to get the bike in without bottoming out, but its easily remedied with putting something to lift the other end of the ramp.

When i was looking for a toyhauler, I was in the same game looking at wolfpack and comparing it to the outback. My suggestion is to find out what the salesguy for the wolfpack is using as ammo against the outback. He has most definately given your husband some fodder that has him set on the true toyhauler. I chose the 280RS myself, and man am I glad I did. There is SO much more room in there for camping and comfort. The wolfpack is nice, but its a cave.

The other thing about the wolfpack having an area to install a generator is that its DIRECTLY UNDER THE BED. The first time you start it up at niight and get shaken out of bed you will regret not being able to move it.

I had these great plans to haul toys all over the place and its turns out that the rest of the family want to camp. So, the 280RS turned out great there too. The garage turned into a perfect bedroom as the bed folds up into the wall, and on rainy days that can be a perfect watch tv and play with toys room for the boys. I am glad we don't have bunks, as this setup fits every scenario I can possibly throw at it.

I would also get your husband to check out this group. Not only is it the most valuable assett I have as an outback owner, its also going to convince him of one simple fact that has been stated many times.. NOBODY IS HAPPY IF MAMMA AIN"T HAPPY.... my wife would have not been even interested in camping if I bought the wolfpack.

Hope this helps. If your husband wants to call a 280RS owner, let me know. I will shoot you my phone number.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Are you kidding. DW would laugh at me for even considering something like the Wolfpack. "Honey could you help me set the table for dinner? Oh and make sure you mop up that oil spill and how about a little side of fuel smell, with my meat balls and spaghetti!!"
> 
> You are not even comparing apples to oranges. More like apples to sour grapes. Wish I could be more help with rational suggestions, but I do feel for ya. The Wolfpack is a garage first and a camper for your family second. IMHO
> 
> I GOT IT!! Take him out to the garage or shed. Wherever you keep the bike. Let it run and get good and warm, open the top of a 5 gallon can of gas and then serve him his dinner between them.


Joonbee, I think that's *perfect*. But add Breakfast and Lunch in there, too .... in fact, feed him out there until the day you guys are gonna sign papers. Do you have a dog? By all means, feed the dog inside!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Price the OB at either Lakeshore or Holman and show him how affordable they can be!


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

OK GUYS YOU ARE WEARING HIM DOWN! He only response is...my stuff does not leak. But its looking pretty good! I have enjoyed reading all the responses. I may win this one..it will be a first in our 21 years of marriage. I am talking to a dealer at Holman but I couldn't find an email address for Lakeshore, but the gal at Holman has been great. So tonight we are having dinner with the harley, gas cans and all...Whoever wrote about the generator under the bed sent him to his office to check that out...GREAT POINT THERE! He's holding his ground but its weakening.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*NEVER* - and I mean *NEVER* - underestimate the passion & power of an Outbacker!!!


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

My wife didn't want to sleep in the garage either. So we eliminated many of the rear cargo door models, including the WolfPacks. The WP were generally a little heavier too, and weight was a concern for us. I am 100% sure we made the right choice in getting the Outback, no second thoughts at all. The other thing we took into consideration was having to load and unload during long distane travel. We haven't done it yet, but it will be nice not to have to unload and then re-load when traveling longer distances. Our trailer will still sleep our family of 5 while the bikes are in the garage.

Maybe get some input from Wolfpackers.com........thats what I thought, no such thing.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Firstl of all Welcome to Outbackers









As I don't know much about the toy haulers I'm not at liberty to give an opinion on either









However !! As no one else has mentioned it, if the Cherokee ends up the winner, you'll have to wear the badge on here of bieng a *SOB *(Some Other Brand)








edit: Not that it's a bad thing, it's a topic on here that get's poked at in good fun









Ed


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Friend of mine has the toyhauler below. He and his son and daughter all have dirt bikes and love this tt. It is Identicle to the outback and is built extremely well. He takes this thing to some remote places and it works great.

Toyhauler


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

malibutay said:


> Friend of mine has the toyhauler below. He and his son and daughter all have dirt bikes and love this tt. It is Identicle to the outback and is built extremely well. He takes this thing to some remote places and it works great.
> 
> Toyhauler


That front cargo area is a great idea. I don't think I've every seen that before.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

malibutay said:


> Friend of mine has the toyhauler below. He and his son and daughter all have dirt bikes and love this tt. It is Identicle to the outback and is built extremely well. He takes this thing to some remote places and it works great.
> 
> Toyhauler


What a great set-up! HELLO KEYSTONE!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Friend of mine has the toyhauler below. He and his son and daughter all have dirt bikes and love this tt. It is Identicle to the outback and is built extremely well. He takes this thing to some remote places and it works great.
> 
> Toyhauler


What a great set-up! HELLO KEYSTONE!!!!
[/quote]
My only comment on this toy hauler is that you lose alot of living space compared to the Outback and you're hauling a 30' TT for 23' of living space. That's fine when the sun shines but living space is precious when it's been raining for a week!









Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a buddy with a Wolfpack 5th Wheel toyhauler. I looked at the Wolfpack TTs and Outback 23krs and 28krs. Went with the Outback 23krs for a few reasons. Weight was a big factor (towing with a 1/2 ton) and the Outback doesn't look or FEEL like a toyhauler - both big +'s for the wife.

Downsides to the Outback - not as much storage as I'd like, and you can't do the on-board generator (the generator thing isnt as much of an issue as I THOUGHT it would be, thus far). This is our first season with the 23krs, and have used it on 2 weekends. I have set up the cargo area to be able to load 2 race bikes (or for the layman, 2 crotch-rocket type motorcycles that we take to the track). It is TIGHT, but with proper measurements, it is doable. When we go camping, the cargo area is used for the baby's room.

I am glad we went with the Outback. I felt the fixtures (faucets, etc) were a bit nicer, the raised panel cabinets and bathroom door were a big plus, and it feels much "homey-er" than the Wolfpack. We also like the fact that there's actually a TUB (albeit a small one, but perfect size for baby boy!) instead of a shower stall. Now, the 'pack is certainly more geared toward the male tastes (bold graphics, cool name, leather sofas, etc) than the OB, but, honestly, none of that really matters to ME when I'm at the track (besides, the racebikes parked in front of the OB at the track look cool enough!!).

As said, the 'Pack is a nice RV, and it really comes down to taste, I think. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Friend of mine has the toyhauler below. He and his son and daughter all have dirt bikes and love this tt. It is Identicle to the outback and is built extremely well. He takes this thing to some remote places and it works great.
> 
> Toyhauler


What a great set-up! HELLO KEYSTONE!!!!
[/quote]
My only comment on this toy hauler is that you lose alot of living space compared to the Outback and you're hauling a 30' TT for 23' of living space. That's fine when the sun shines but living space is precious when it's been raining for a week!









Just my 2 cents.
[/quote]

Good points but my friends live in West Texas so not much chance of rain







. They pretty much only use the inside to sleep but the garage area is great for little dirty kids. Tighter quartes without the front but this is a cargo and living trailer and I never hear any complaints from them.

It does seem no matter how big or small my fellow camping friends rigs are all the kids are always at my trailer


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

Update on battle against the Wolfpack: Well, it was looking good but not so much now. Sold my 22' motorhome, that was another story but sold it over the weekend, we still pick up the WP on Wed. I have given it all I've got to convince him but his mind is set. I guess I won't be going camping and it will cost him a couple thousand dollars when he realizes it. So I guess HE will be an SOB with dual titles. Thanks everyone for your responses ... so many reasons to go with the outback...so little time.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Tuck2family said:


> Update on battle against the Wolfpack: Well, it was looking good but not so much now. Sold my 22' motorhome, that was another story but sold it over the weekend, we still pick up the WP on Wed. I have given it all I've got to convince him but his mind is set. I guess I won't be going camping and it will cost him a couple thousand dollars when he realizes it. So I guess HE will be an SOB with dual titles. Thanks everyone for your responses ... so many reasons to go with the outback...so little time.


Thats too bad.. i had high hopes we could all collectively help you out. Don't give up on camping and enjoying it just because its not what your number one pick was.. there is always the next one. I am positive you will still enjoy getting out into the wild for a few days... just not as much. We spent this weekend in our Outback and I can already find 10 reasons to upgrade with our next purchase. We will end up going with a fifth wheel, as my wifes jaw dropped when our neighbor invited us into their 37 foot dream home on wheels.... glad she didn't see it before we got our Outback or i would be in the middle of the same war you are in..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> Update on battle against the Wolfpack: Well, it was looking good but not so much now. Sold my 22' motorhome, that was another story but sold it over the weekend, we still pick up the WP on Wed. I have given it all I've got to convince him but his mind is set. I guess I won't be going camping and it will cost him a couple thousand dollars when he realizes it. So I guess HE will be an SOB with dual titles. Thanks everyone for your responses ... so many reasons to go with the outback...so little time.


Thats too bad.. i had high hopes we could all collectively help you out. Don't give up on camping and enjoying it just because its not what your number one pick was.. there is always the next one. I am positive you will still enjoy getting out into the wild for a few days... just not as much. We spent this weekend in our Outback and I can already find 10 reasons to upgrade with our next purchase. We will end up going with a fifth wheel, as my wifes jaw dropped when our neighbor invited us into their 37 foot dream home on wheels.... glad she didn't see it before we got our Outback or i would be in the middle of the same war you are in..
[/quote]

x2 You're just already starting to think about the upgrade....


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Tuck2family said:


> I guess I won't be going camping and it will cost him a couple thousand dollars when he realizes it. So I guess HE will be an SOB with dual titles.


This does not sound good.....This is generally when attorneys get involved to split things up. Sorry you could not work things out.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Either way, stick around and keep posting with us. Someday, he'll see the benefits of a tight, well oiled support group, and maybe someday you'll have an Outback! (course, he probably wont like hanging around with us, cause we were plying you with all these excuses!)


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a motto I used last summer when I couldn't yet quite afford the Outback: "Its all about _camping_ not the _camper_!!!!


----------

